# Gingerbread houses, anyone?



## Equinoxe (Dec 18, 2011)

It's almost Christmas, and one of the things I enjoy the most is creating a horrible gingerbread abomination for my own enjoyment. 
I never really plan these which is the main reason they look so horrible. :D





You can totally see the spirit of Christmas just... oozing out of this gloriou$ palace!
I had waaaaay too much fun making this 8D 
In the end, it doesn't really matter what it looks like 'cause I'm going to eat it anyway.



Anyone else have similar gingerbread-hous-y traditions?
I want to see your gingerbread creations because they're probably prettier than mine. Post 'em here!


----------



## Automata heart (Dec 19, 2011)

wow~! thats so neat! what gingerbread recipe did you use?


----------



## Equinoxe (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks :D
I used some ready-made dough you can buy from grocery stores because my mom wasn't making any herself and damn I can't bake anything :P
I cut the pieces out freehand so they were all crooked and difficult to put together (but there's nothing a hefty dose of that powdered-sugar/water mix can't stick together).


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 10, 2013)

Gingerbread houses are adorable. Nuff said :P

...but i would not be able to eat one as i am very sencitive to sugar.


----------

